# Good day on Galveston bay.



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Had a good early bite on the end of the high tide that lasted till 7:30 then we picked up a few on the slack tide. Once the slow outgoing tide started so did the trout. Ended up with a real nice box of fish. We used live bait rigged with a fluorocarbon leader and eagle claw 3x treble hooks. The 31st is my last open day in August but I have several in September including the 2nd and 3rd call 832-385-2012 for booking.










www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

